# Anyone know what happend to Sgt. Mooney



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone knows the real story about Woburn Sgt. Mooney. I have heard alot of rumors but nothing solid. This guy is probably the best Drug Cop in Mass. I have been hearing some awfull rumors though that I am hoping are not true. If what I am hearing is true Mass. Law Enforcement has been dealt a serious blow. Any input would be great.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

looseScrew said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knows the real story about Woburn Sgt. Mooney. I have heard alot of rumors but nothing solid. This guy is probably the best Drug Cop in Mass. I have been hearing some awfull rumors though that I am hoping are not true. If what I am hearing is true Mass. Law Enforcement has been dealt a serious blow. Any input would be great.


Do tell, I have not heard anything about him. I had him in the acadamey and I thought he was one of the best instructors we had.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Isn't that the guy some weirdo was posting about in the shoutbox a little while back? She was saying she was concerned about him, then she wanted to know if he was still married. :|


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Well I don't want to start any new rumors if nobody has heard, as I respect the guy too much.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

He must be a real Serpico. Not only is he "the best drug cop in Mass." but he has the time to teach too. All that undercover work, court appearances, and still hold class. AMAZING.

Boston, Worcester, Springfield, State Police, should all take a bow to this hero in WOBURN?

At least your name is right LooseScrew.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

looseScrew said:


> Well I don't want to start any new rumors if nobody has heard, as I respect the guy too much.


BUT, If anyone else's anonymous, unqualified and irresponsible character defamation could help you get to the bottom of your curiosity...You'd ask them to do so here?!, and then of course, you'd digest that info whole, before regurgitating it to your own careless inner circle; WHOM...

Consequently, would then spread half-truths and partial stories to countless scores more with careless tongues...who then, in turn, will tell their own version of 'smack' elsewhere about the poor Sergeant, etc., etc...

Now that's what I call respecting the guy too much.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

GARDA said:


> BUT, If anyone else's anonymous, unqualified and irresponsible character defamation could help you get to the bottom of your curiosity...You'd ask them to do so here?!, and then of course, you'd digest that info whole, before regurgitating it to your own careless inner circle; WHOM...
> 
> Consequently, would then spread half-truths and partial stories to countless scores more with careless tongues...who then, in turn, will tell their own version of 'smack' elsewhere about the poor Sergeant, etc., etc...
> 
> Now that's what I call respecting the guy too much.


thank you. this knucklehead with the "screw loose" is just trying to stir the pot for his own personal orgasm.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I have a feeling I know who loosescrew is:


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

You know some of you guys should really try getting job. Judging by the ammount of posting that some of you do it is clear that you don't have much of a life of your own. Let me guess God Damb Civil Service. BOO HOO HOO. Get a life.


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh, and judging by your name. "94C" you must be the real "Best drug cop in the state". Let me guess you enforce 94C at Mass Bay or U Mass. What an idiot.


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey 94C I guess your a big mouth because you are the real " Best drug cop in Mass" Let me guess you enforce 94C at Mass Bay or U Mass, what a super Cop. You may want to try and go to the ask a Cop area.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

looseScrew said:


> Hey 94C I guess your a big mouth because you are the real " Best drug cop in Mass" Let me guess you enforce 94C at Mass Bay or U Mass, what a super Cop. You may want to try and go to the ask a Cop area.


I'm not the one touting a Woburn cop as the best drug cop in the state and then trying to bash him by trying to expose some sort of dirt on him. Obviously, you already know the rumors, and are just trying to stir up shit. I'm not bragging about anything here.

You're also looking for a used Boston Police leather and the scores for the MSP exam. Talk about an identity crisis. And yes, I am the senior janitor at UMASS and proud of what I do. What is it that you do? Park cars at Walmart?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

looseScrew said:


> You know some of you guys should really try getting job. Judging by the ammount of posting that some of you do it is clear that you don't have much of a life of your own. Let me guess God Damb Civil Service. BOO HOO HOO. Get a life.


You call yourself a police officer and conveniently list your location as Boston, Ma. That makes you civil service doesn't it?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

looseScrew said:


> Well I don't want to start any new rumors if nobody has heard, as I respect the guy too much.


By this very statement you ARE STARTING RUMORS


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Since I do not see this topic going anywhere useful, it has been closed.


----------

